# Anyone have plans for a DIY overflow?



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

anyone have a link to a decent diy plan for an overflow? i remember seeing one made from the hang-on breeder boxes but i lost that link.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Here ya go i am biulding some myself soon.
Click me


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i was going to but i got a cpr overflow for $25 shipped so i abandoned the idea, lol.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

damn, if i could find one that cheap i'd ditch the idea as well.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

go to the classifieds sections, i swear you'll find an overflow for super cheap hyphen.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Doah, I thought you were talking about standpipes. DUH lol.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Great thread hyphen good money saving tecnique.

Did u ever find out how to make 1?

I checked out that link, didn't help me much though.

Any more?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

Beanie box that sh*t hyphen :laugh: Buy one then dremel it.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Beanie box that sh*t hyphen :laugh: Buy one then dremel it.


I don't get it danny?

beanie box???

huh!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

Aye, there are these little acrylic boxes that people put those Beanie Baby animals in, that woulc easily be DIY'ed into an Overflow.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

do those things "beanie bags" really work?

I'd love to build on and save some money.

is this thread dead or steal alive, does any one have a link on a over flow diy?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i checked out some guy's tanks today.

he had a DIY overflow made from 3 or 4 pieces of glass.

only thing is it didnt have the grate sh*t at the top, but it worked brilliantly, was silent, and cheap as hell.

beats paying 100dollars for a pre-fab one.

im thinking of doing the glass one, but get a hole drilled in the base of the box i'll make, then simply connect the plumbing directly to the bottom.

making it with about 1.5 inch PVC im thinking. should be decent.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Raptor said:


> Here ya go i am biulding some myself soon.
> Click me


We have that same tank! How much did you pay for yours on the initial cost? We have been selling ours for a long time.

We offered $600 for a turn key setup and everyone thinks it too much!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Which tank?


----------

